# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > BOXING / FIGHTING / WRESTLING >  I cant watch Pro wrestling anymore

## yannick32

After wrestling myself for 5 years and having a blast doing it being on of the most devoted wrestling fan in the world and at one point would have sold my mother father and cats to not even miss one ppv.

I cant get myself to watch pro wrestling anymore?????

I cant explain but the magic is gone?

Dont know if i have enough of the soap opera, big losers like Kane and Triple H or Jericho new hairstyle????

Batista and Orton look quit amazing, HBK is back with some great matches.

And TNA TNA is better then WWE wrestling wise and i cant seem to watch a full match either?  :Hmmmm:   :Hmmmm:   :Hmmmm:

----------


## Mighty Joe

Most of us have moved on to MMA brutha!

----------


## Rob

me neither...

i like the old days with the Warrior, Andre and Hulk....man those were the days

----------


## BoL0

gotta agree with Mighty Joe...... 

Its also way too predictable IMO.........

----------


## dingobite

Its almsot a freaking joke now with the matchs Im watching maybe two matchs a show or less now since they started drafting wwe members back and forth on shows.


Any one watch when RVD took the belt from HHH, he defended that belt for 3 months months only he would get jumped every show just about till he lost it.  :2nono:   :1laugh:

----------


## Money Boss Hustla

The loss of competition has made WWE lose its edge. Since the collapse of WCW and ECW...wrestling has sucked.

nWo 4 Life!!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Box This*

LOL how can they call WWE pro wrestling...Isnt it fixed ?

----------


## SHAOKAHN

I like the big guys, batista kane

----------


## stocky121

i still like the wwe not the wrestling that suck's but the storie line's are what i like  :Wink/Grin:

----------


## Div1Wrestler

I could never get into it................

----------


## yannick32

Lets pray that MMA never comes to be a soap opera then.

Yeah the matches suck, WCW was good competition, NWA looks way to fake with all the WWE rejects, like Diamond Dallas page, x-pac, MR ASS mouahahah Billy i need steroids to get over gunn, and Americans most wanted cowboys suckers.

Something needs to be done about pro wrestling, worst is that stephanie and Shane will take over wwe when vince dies OUCH

----------


## MTLMAN

once -bret the hitman heart -stopped wrestling i stopeed watching wrestling....

----------


## yannick32

Bret Hart was wrestling. Got to shake is hand at Jacques Rougeau Lutte Interntional 2000 when he was there, he add 2 guys from WTA where i was wrestling wreslte Legion of Doom, well more job to them in 15 seconds LOL.

The way Bret career ended is a crime, such a legend of the sport and getting washed off like that.

----------


## 1819

when i was in the minors we happened to share alot of the same venues with wwf. it seemed like there would be times on a road trip where we ran into those guys every week. macho man, tito santana, jessie, mean gene. never made any life long friendships with any of those guys but we did have some great times and i have alot of fond memories. wwf mid to late 80's was the greatest.

----------


## the shocker

yeah I only really watch to see orton and batista to, Orton used to work out at my gym, he lifts so damn lite but his form is so perfect, and he is ripped to hell!

----------


## xxSmartyPantsxx

it's a guilty pleasure, and i still watch/enjoy it. i got into it at a very young age and went to many shows while growing up. something about seeing "the nature boy" ric flair, sporting the crimson mask, up close and personal that struck a chord with me.

the industry has taken a turn, but it's always been a sort of cyclical affair anyways. there have always been ups and downs, and popularity will wane and then rebound as different characters are put over, or turn face/heal.

my favorite "old school" wrestlers are rowdy roddy piper and ric flair.

as for the guys today, i like chris benoit, latino heat, and kurt angle.

i've always had a soft spot for the giants too: andre, big show

----------


## yannick32

Orton has one hell of a shape, lifting heavy or too heavy doesnt mean bigger muscles.

----------


## keylock

> After wrestling myself for 5 years and having a blast doing it being on of the most devoted wrestling fan in the world and at one point would have sold my mother father and cats to not even miss one ppv.
> 
> I cant get myself to watch pro wrestling anymore?????
> 
> I cant explain but the magic is gone?
> 
> Dont know if i have enough of the soap opera, big losers like Kane and Triple H or Jericho new hairstyle????
> 
> Batista and Orton look quit amazing, HBK is back with some great matches.
> ...


IV NEVER LIKED PRO WRESTLING AND NEVER WILL ITS A F ING JOKE!!!  :Wink/Grin:

----------


## phwSSJ

> The loss of competition has made WWE lose its edge. Since the collapse of WCW and ECW...wrestling has sucked.
> 
> nWo 4 Life!!



I miss the nWo.

That Bash at the Beach PPV where Hogan came in and it looked like he was gonna save the day then turned on everybody was the single best moment in wrestling history!

Never say never??
I am saying never, nothing has ever or will ever top that historic event. Even my jaw dropped when I saw it.
"CUZ BROTHER..WHAT YA GONNA DO WHEN HULKAMANIA RUNS WILD ON YOU.. BROTHER"

----------


## phwSSJ

Wrestling sucks now, cant wait for season 2 of TUF

----------


## BOUNCER

> I miss the nWo.
> 
> That Bash at the Beach PPV where Hogan came in and it looked like he was gonna save the day then turned on everybody was the single best moment in wrestling history!
> 
> Never say never??
> I am saying never, nothing has ever or will ever top that historic event. Even my jaw dropped when I saw it.
> "CUZ BROTHER..WHAT YA GONNA DO WHEN HULKAMANIA RUNS WILD ON YOU.. BROTHER"



I guess you were about five years old to believe that shit back then?  :LOL:

----------


## phwSSJ

> I guess you were about five years old to believe that shit back then?



I know its all rehearsed, when I was a little kid I thought it was real. I have actually seen it being rehearsed a couple times when I used to work event staff and security back stage at the toyota center, pretty interesting.


Its not real but its fun to watch, its like the mans soap opera. 

I was just reffering to that one event cuz Hulk Hogan is like a hero, you know "ALL YOU HULKAMANIAKS OUT THERE, SAY YOUR PRAYERS AND TAKE YOUR VITAMINS BROTHER" and everyone loved the Hulkster.. I mean cmon even people that never watched wrestling know who Hulk Hogan is...people in Somalia that dont even know what a tv is know who Hulk Hogan is.
So when he turned into a bad guy.. that is just a day that would live in infamy.

Plus the fact that the nWo was cool.

----------


## juicy_brucy

> The loss of competition has made WWE lose its edge. Since the collapse of WCW and ECW...wrestling has sucked.
> 
> nWo 4 Life!!


 Of course WWE has to **** us over for money. ECW was the best leage ever until Vince got his dirty little hands on it. Remember "bring your own weapon day"? That is what made the ECW so great. Plus, it was wa-a-a-y less fake than WWE. WWE is not for me!

----------


## phwSSJ

> Of course WWE has to **** us over for money. ECW was the best leage ever until Vince got his dirty little hands on it. Remember "bring your own weapon day"? That is what made the ECW so great. Plus, it was wa-a-a-y less fake than WWE. WWE is not for me!



true true

----------


## yannick32

Ecw Ecw Ecw Yeah That Was The Ultimate Shit When It Came To Pro Wrestling. Rvd Vs Sabu, Supercrazy.

Mike Awsome Freaking Table Smashing.

----------

